# Michigan boarder



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

welcome to the forum nick! where abouts in michigan are you? i live in grand rapids...so i feel your pain on the lack of mountains nearby.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, I used to live in Mancelona, which is kinda between Gaylord and Traverse City. I lived within an hour to 4 or 5 resorts, but typically went to Schuss Mountain, which was about 10-15 minutes away. I moved to kentucky to go to college about 5 years ago (I live in southern Indiana now), and haven't been able to board very much since then. In fact, I think I've gotten quite a bit worse since then. Are there any places to board in Michigan that are that far south?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

the only one i can think of is bittersweet. it's in otsego michigan. it's the epitome of a small michigan hill trying to be a resort, so there's no vertical. i don't think full price lift tickets are worth it, but they have a 2 for 1 deal on tuesdays. you can usually hang around the ticket window and wait for another single to show up if you're riding solo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

I've never heard of that one. I've been to tree-tops and hidden valley (h.v. is private), but I've never heard of bittersweet. Is it better than tree-tops?


----------

